# Converting Headlights for Continental trip



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

I am taking my (2009 model) Swift 580 PR abroad for the first time. 

To adjust the headlights for driving on the continent, in the Fiat handbook Page 101 it recommends black sticky tape.

"It is necessary to cover the areas of the headlight using a special sticker tape provided for this purpose".

I used to do this with cars - but there are no area marked where the tape should be fixed.

I rang the local dealer who said they supply headlight protectors with the sticky tape already fixed but they need to be fixed properly. 

Seems unnecessarily complicated to me. 

Is this what everyone does? 

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have polycarbonate headlamp protectors which have the area to be blanked off marked out on them.

We stick ordinary black electrical insulating tape in the area to be blanked off and then peel it off when we get home.

The headlamp protectors are not cheap ( c.£50 for X250 Fiat) but to replace the headlamp if it were broken by a stone would be considerably more expensive.

Halfords ( or similar) also carry a stock of pre-made up blanking off templates for a range of commercial vehicles of which yours should be one. If you are careful you can re-use them and the include full instructions as to where exactly to stick them.

You can also work it out for yourself if you park in front of a wall at night and adust the headlamps with tape. This is what we had to do when ours was new as Fiat /Halfords/ protector manufacturers had not worked together and there was no off-the-shelf fix available.

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have some stick on ones from Halfords..
Fitted them first time in 2007 and just left them on !!!! as we go away a few times a year. It passes the MOT with them on and I do very little night driving in UK.


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for that and we will probably go down the protector route - talking to the dealer it seemed you had to take them off and put them back on again each time you went abroad. I am the type that can muck up a retractable pen - never mind about mucking about with headlights!!

Cheers. (Spoke to Halfords and they tell me they only do one multi-fitment template and that is for cars).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

folkiedave said:


> talking to the dealer it seemed you had to take them off and put them back on again each time you went .


No, but they are a bit awkward to put on the first ( and only) time.

Somewhere on the MHF site is a post about them with advice on how to put them on.
G


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Try ebay*

Hi,
You can get protectors on ebay for £47 inc postage - these have the masking for "over there"
If you price up headlamps £200+ each protectors are a great investment anyway
Regards Ray


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Beam Benders Locations Fiat/Pug X250*

I copied this from another site but can't remember where.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think you can just adjust them to their lowest setting on the level adjust. They will then be low enough not to blind on coming traffic.

That is the method suggested for my C1 by Citroen France and I see no reason why it shouldn't apply to the Ducato.


----------



## mrpastry (Dec 4, 2009)

folkiedave said:


> Thanks for that and we will probably go down the protector route - talking to the dealer it seemed you had to take them off and put them back on again each time you went abroad. I am the type that can muck up a retractable pen - never mind about mucking about with headlights!!
> 
> Cheers. (Spoke to Halfords and they tell me they only do one multi-fitment template and that is for cars).


 I have gone down the route of headlight protectors, they are not difficult to fit and take off, I paid £35 for them at the newbury show, that way you just leave the stickers on.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have the headlight protectors, and have found that the adhesive blanks can be re-used several times
Two sets were provided, but insulating tape would do the job

Not the cheapest option, but the protectors do help avoid damage from stones etc


----------



## haydon (Mar 2, 2008)

*headlight covers*

bought mine from CLIMAIR UK LTD £43.99 delivered march 2009 inc vat


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

We got ours from Van Comfort - the markings are already on the plastic and the tape is already cut to fit the shape - very easy to fit


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks. The van went in for its first service and I got the protectors fitted at the same time. Not too far out of line with the prices above and fitted. (£58.62). Thanks very much to everyone who replied and that answer with the piccie has it exactly.


----------

